

Why I don’t like the 4 inch iPhone and a brief review of the EarPods - MugunthKumar
http://blog.mugunthkumar.com/tech/why-i-dont-like-the-4-inch-iphone-and-a-brief-review-of-the-earpods/

======
ZeroGravitas
Can noise cancelling headphones really cancel out typing noise? (More than any
normal closed earphones anyway) I thought the technology only worked for
predictable noise like the background rumble of a plane?

